# Worldmark Housekeeping credits



## TravelingT

I am gathering information about various point systems to purchase in the future.  One that I am considering is the Worldmark system.  I wondered if someone would explain the housekeeping credits and how they work.  

Also, I am considering Fairfield.  I wonder if Fairfield has anything like these housekeeping credits?  Also, I wonder if it is easy with Fairfield to book shorter stays for just the weekend or less than a week.  Seems like it might be but I need the advice of the the wonderful people on this board.  

I lurk alot, but post rarely.  Thanks!!!


----------



## cotraveller

Housekeeping credits, called tokens in the Owners Education Manual, are issued to owners on their anniversary date each year.  One token = one housekeeping.  The number of tokens you receive is based on how many vacation credits you own.  For up to 20,000 credits, you receive 1 token per year.  At 20,000 credits you receive two, 30,000 gets you three, etc.  Each additional full block of 10,000 credits gets you 1 additional token.

When you make and use a reservation, a minimum of one housekeeping token is required.  That applies whether you stay at a resort 1 day or a full week.  Visits beyond 1 week normally require additional housekeeping tokens at the rate of 1 token per full or partial week.

If you do not have an available token you will be charged a housekeeping fee when you make the reservation.  Housekeeping fees range from $30 for a studio unit to $85 for a 4 bedroom penthouse.

I'd suggest you download the Owners Education Manual from the WorldMark web site, http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/ .  It explains the housekeeping fees along with many other details of WorldMark ownership and reservations in what is probably a much more understandable form than my ramblings.


----------



## RichM

Here are the Housekeeping Guidelines:



> 15. Annual Housekeeping Fee. As provided in the Owner’s Vacation Owner Agreement, the Owner’s Vacation Credit use will be allowed
> one free housekeeping service each anniversary year for each block of 10,000 Vacation Credits owned. The free housekeeping service will occur
> at the end of the first continuous vacation credit stay at one resort.
> 
> 16. Additional Housekeeping Fees. Further Vacation Credit use in the same anniversary year shall be subject to a housekeeping fee per
> stay as may be determined by the Club Board. Housekeeping service occurs at the end of each continuous vacation credit stay at one resort.
> 
> 17. Optional Housekeeping Service and Fees. During any stay, an owner may obtain “optional” housekeeping services, at the noted fees,
> by contacted the front desk at the resort.
> 
> All Housekeeping fees are currently:
> 
> $35 for a studio Unit;
> $45 for a one-bedroom Unit;
> $50 for a two-bedroom Unit;
> $55 for two-bedroom Chalet;
> $55 for a three-bedroom Unit:
> $60 for a three-bedroom Chalet;
> $75 for a two-bedroom Penthouse;
> $85 for a three-bedroom Penthouse;
> $95 for a four-bedroom Penthouse.
> 
> (All fees and taxes in U.S. dollars and shall be prepaid at the time of reservation.)



Basically, you get one HK "token" annually for each increment of 10,000 credits owned.  Unused HK tokens can be carried over to the following year (for a total lifespan of 2 years, just like credits) and you can borrow from the next year's token(s).  If you don't have any tokens available at the time you make a credit reservation, the HK fee is charged per the schedule above.  

Bonus Time, Inventory Specials and FAX credit bookings are exempt from HK charges.



___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## TravelingT

Thanks for the responses.  Are the housekeeping tokens priced the same as the optional housekeeping services?  I am assuming they would be since I can't imagine the service being different.  Thanks for the link for the member handbook.

Of the two systems, Worldmark and Fairfield, which has the nicest resorts?  In terms of quality of accomodations?  I am assuming that they are similar, but I am used to the DVC resorts, which I think are very nice. Are they comparable?

Thanks again,

Tammy


----------



## RichM

Housekeeping "tokens" are given free - earned annually on your anniversary date, the number depending on how many increments of 10,000 credits you own.  Occasionally, people do sell off housekeeping tokens, similar to how one-time-use credits are rented, but I'm not sure at what price they're sold - I seem to recall some going for $40 on wmowners.com recently.  

You can't "purchase" tokens, except in this rare case from other owners.  If you have no tokens left in your account at the time of booking, you simply pay the appropriate HK fee basd on the size of the unit you book.  Bear in mind that these "tokens" are simply counters in a computer database somewhere - not physical coins or certificates or anything like that.

__________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Bill4728

My FIL and sig-other both had 6000 WM memberships, just bought another 8000 points and combined them for a 20,000 membership. (against my advice)  

So yesterday I asked about housekeeping and how that will work. They had no idea, that even with their big new purchase, they will still have only 2 free HK /year. I tried to tell them it would be better for them not to combine the memberships but they wouldn't listen.


----------



## kapish

Having an account with 20K credits have its own advantage! It is called a GOLD account. With that one gets: 

An 800 number dedicated to GOLD owners where the caller is supposed to get faster service from the most qualified Vacation Planning Consultant.
One free Video/DVD rental at participating Worldmark resorts.
Two free house keeping tokens.


----------



## Robnsunny

The Fairfield system is similar with 1 housekeeping credit being given per 1000 pts. Different size units require different amounts (I don't have a chart handy). This is same for each size regardless of season or length of stay. Credits are annual with no carry over. Your allotment is generally sufficient unless you do a lot of short stays or small deposits to RCI (or II). Extra HK can be bought for $1.50/credit. Gold and higher VIPs get unlimited housekeeping. This is a major benefit for us because we do use many short stays with discounts and upgrades.

The newer Fairfields are probably comparable to most Marriots in quality. The older ones are nice but and generally well kept, but not necessarily up to that standard. The new resorts require more points for the same unit size/season. I haven't stayed in a Worldmark but I understand that they are a little plainer but very comfortable and well kept. I think you'd be pleased with either.

Worldmark is probably somewhat more in upfront cost while Fairfield has generally higher fees. Worldmark is dual affiliated while Fairfield restricts you to one company, the one your first resort purchase is associated with (generally RCI). Fairfield has more resorts in the east (although getting stronger in the west) while Worldmark has more in the west (and adding some in the east). 

Both are good choices. It depends mostly which fits your needs and usage the best.


----------



## roadsister

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> My FIL and sig-other both had 6000 WM memberships, just bought another 8000 points and combined them for a 20,000 membership. (against my advice)
> 
> So yesterday I asked about housekeeping and how that will work. They had no idea, that even with their big new purchase, they will still have only 2 free HK /year. I tried to tell them it would be better for them not to combine the memberships but they wouldn't listen.



Their maintenance fees are less than if they were all kept separate.


----------



## cotraveller

In addition to the housekeeping fees issue, an advantage of keeping three separate accounts is that you could have three bonus time reservations simultaneously booked.  You might be able put together a 12 day trip that way with no credits required.  It would be a little tricky with the 14 day advance limit on making bonus time reservations but it could work in some cases.


----------



## TravelingT

Thanks for all the responses.  I am learning alot!


----------

